# Game and Fish Summarizes 2010 Pheasant Season



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Game and Fish Summarizes 2010 Pheasant Season

More pheasant hunters in the field in 2010 didn't correlate to an increase in roosters in the bag.

Last fall's pheasant harvest was 552,800, down from 651,700 in 2009. The number of hunters increased 4 percent to 91,900.

The number of resident hunters was up 3 percent to 61,100, while nonresident pheasant hunter numbers increased 7 percent to 30,800.

Birds bagged per hunter decreased from 7.4 to 6.0, and each hunter spent an average of 4.9 days afield.

Counties with the highest percentage of pheasants taken by resident hunters were Hettinger, 7.3; Burleigh, 6.1; McLean, 6.0; Stark, 5.2; and Morton, 4.5.

Top counties for nonresident hunters were Hettinger, 23.9 percent; Bowman, 6.2; McIntosh, 5.1; Dickey, 5.0; and Divide, 4.4.

Annual pheasant season statistics are determined by a mail survey of resident and nonresident hunters.


----------



## ChukarBob (Sep 4, 2006)

Dick,

Based on your posts, you seem like a friendly, helpful, informative man. No sarcasm, disdain for the new-by or NR hunter. It's great that guys like you offer their helpful, friend comments just because it's the right thing to do. If I ever had the chance to meet you, my best guess is that you're the stand-up guy that your contributions to the forum suggest you are.

THANKS!

Bob


----------

